# Stories about the falsely accused...



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi all

Hope you are all having a good time in UAE 

I've come across many stories in the UK press regarding expats getting falsely accused of criminal activities (large and small) and getting sent to prison for this?

I was wondering from people who live there is this true and what is your experience on this matter? (Whether you know some one who had a run in with police or yourselves over nothing really!!)


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I'm not sure if people are getting falsely accused of things, but I am sure people get arrested for things that may be alright in UK such as being drunk in public and doing naughty things on the beach...

Can you provide some links? Maybe there is some different point of view on those cases in the local media...


----------



## Made in Sheffield (Mar 12, 2014)

Froglet said:


> I'm not sure if people are getting falsely accused of things, but I am sure people get arrested for things that may be alright in UK such as being drunk in public and doing naughty things on the beach...
> 
> Can you provide some links? Maybe there is some different point of view on those cases in the local media...


"Doing naughty things on the beach" is definitely _not_ alright in the UK. Punishment may not be as harsh as over here but it's still illegal.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

There is a big difference between being falsely accused of something and saying you didn't do something to avoid a jail sentence.


----------



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

Froglet said:


> I'm not sure if people are getting falsely accused of things, but I am sure people get arrested for things that may be alright in UK such as being drunk in public and doing naughty things on the beach...
> 
> Can you provide some links? Maybe there is some different point of view on those cases in the local media...


Hi here are some examples I've been seeing around...Quite harsh and shocking in my opinion!!!



Norwegian woman: I was raped in Dubai, now I face prison sentence , page 1

'I am innocent but was left to rot in Dubai jail and almost stoned to death', says Briton | World | News | Daily Express

Dubai hell: Tortured and thrown in jail for a year for a crime they didn't commit - Mirror Online

Rebecca Blake facing jail for taxi romp in Dubai: 'I don't think it's fair that I've had to rot over here' | Mail Online

U.S. man in hot water in Dubai over parody video - CNN.com


----------



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

Sanj Al Ghul said:


> Hi here are some examples I've been seeing around...Quite harsh and shocking in my opinion!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh i forgot this one.. its bad..

Freed mum Marnie Pearce tells of nightmare in Dubai prison - Mirror Online


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

I know an Australian chap that is no longer here as a direct result of 'raising a finger' to a local chap on the road.
This was not a false accusation, though!


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm not sure how seriously I would take somebody who hires Max Clifford as their publicist...

There are plenty of stories, some with more truth in them than others. 
OP- what is the purpose of your post? Is it a slow news day on Daily mail today?


----------



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

QOFE said:


> I'm not sure how seriously I would take somebody who hires Max Clifford as their publicist...
> 
> There are plenty of stories, some with more truth in them than others.
> OP- what is the purpose of your post? Is it a slow news day on Daily mail today?


No No the Daily mail is a great read today  

I'll be moving to UAE soon and was just curious about this issue  Not that i plan to be rude or get myself into any trouble here!!

I still think some stuff I've read is absurd and very unfair to people who are contributing to their economy...


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

As with all things there is a nugget of truth in all things, but surrounded by a sea of rubbish:

Jail isn't nice here so don't do anything to get in there. It's not at all like UK prisons I am told.

Everyone is innocent until proven guilty but serious charges where you are likely to do a runner will mean you stay in jail until the case starts

There is no rush to start a court case just because the prison isn't nice. 

Everyone is innocent when released, even if found guilty.

The embassy is not there to help you or defend you - just to make sure you know they won't help.

The pecking order does not have Westerners at the top - Emiratis first, then westerners, then the rest. 

Just remember when you look down at an immigrant in your home country, with a sneer on your face, that you are looked down on in the same way here.

We are guests here and should respect our hosts laws and traditions - even if you disagree with them, take your grievances home and don't express therm here.


----------



## uberkoen (Sep 12, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> As with all things there is a nugget of truth in all things, but surrounded by a sea of rubbish:
> 
> Jail isn't nice here so don't do anything to get in there. It's not at all like UK prisons I am told.
> 
> ...


You look down at immigrants in your country with a sneer on your face?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

uberkoen said:


> You look down at immigrants in your country with a sneer on your face?


He didn't say that...


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

twowheelsgood said:


> The pecking order does not have Westerners at the top - Emiratis first, then westerners, then the rest.


I'd put it:

Emirati's, GCC members, people that speak Arabic, westerner, rest.  

If you speak Arabic and other party doesn't you can make a lot of accusations about what was said without them understanding. 

To the OP, if you're interested research items that cause offence. Middle finger is a big no no and can you into a lot of trouble. Plenty of minor things that won't get you in trouble but that will cause offence. For instance I was politely told off by a member of the Saudi National Guard as I exposed bottom of my shoe to him while crossing my leg to balance a book.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

vantage said:


> He didn't say that...


Indeed - I am beginning to wonder if our uber colleague is related to a certain Scottish poster who seems to delight in insulting others by misquoting them.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

twowheelsgood said:


> Indeed - I am beginning to wonder if our uber colleague is related to a certain Scottish poster who seems to delight in insulting others by misquoting them.


No, I just point out when you actually do talk crap, which takes up enough time as it is.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

I only know one person in serious trouble and he is guilty. 

The worry for me is the 'guilty until proved innocent' but I live a clean life, don't break the rules, respect my hosts, etc.

I fear a traffic accident, where someone gets hurt/killed.

I know I'm not about to have sex in a taxi, or on the beach, or be drunk in public, it's the uncontrollable/fate stuff that worries me.

I do not think jail here is nice in the slightest. No air con, no bed, no tv, no internet.......big enough deterrent for me.

The upside of this is that generally the society is therefore decent. Being able to leave my car running safely, for air con, when I pop in the shop is a lovely feeling!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> No, I just point out when you actually do talk crap, which takes up enough time as it is.


Which just proves my point. You could have just just stayed silent and passed no comment, as you were not mentioned but true to form you come out being insulting.

I rest my case.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)




----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

take a look at www.detainedindubai.org

There's loads of info on there including what the jails are really like (TV, Air Con, no chicken feet soup).


----------



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

lxinuk said:


> I only know one person in serious trouble and he is guilty.
> 
> The worry for me is the 'guilty until proved innocent' but I live a clean life, don't break the rules, respect my hosts, etc.
> 
> ...




I'm sorry to hear about your friend!! Its sad news!!

Me too I dont drink etc... so i dont plan to do anything obscene when I arrive so I'll be fine on that account, it was just this stupid stuff when you're innocent they still dont care which annoys me a little.. a bit 7th century I think but we'll see when we get here what its like


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Sanj Al Ghul said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your friend!! Its sad news!! Me too I dont drink etc... so i dont plan to do anything obscene when I arrive so I'll be fine on that account, it was just this stupid stuff when you're innocent they still dont care which annoys me a little.. a bit 7th century I think but we'll see when we get here what its like


Thank you, he's not a friend, and he made stupid choices and so whilst I don't think he 'deserves' his punishment, I do think he could have avoided it.

The key is to expect some issues along the road....they are all stories to tell at dinner parties years later! 

Lx


----------



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

lxinuk said:


> Thank you, he's not a friend, and he made stupid choices and so whilst I don't think he 'deserves' his punishment, I do think he could have avoided it.
> 
> The key is to expect some issues along the road....they are all stories to tell at dinner parties years later!
> 
> Lx


Ah I see still its a shame... what's your advice on how to avoid the stupid issues???


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Sanj Al Ghul said:


> Ah I see still its a shame... what's your advice on how to avoid the stupid issues???


don't be stupid, basically. (good advice anywhere - not just here..)

you can drink, but if you parade down the street vomitting, with your shirt off - trouble.

you can walk down the road with a girlfriend, but full on kissing / groping and tugging at each others clothes - trouble.

grin and bear it. don't lose your cool on the road. angry hand gestures, when confronted by idiot driving may just land you in trouble, rather than the offender.

be polite and civil. how ever non-sensical, stay polite and civil with the authorities, and avoid raising your voice. 

show some respect for the culture of the country you are in. follow the dress codes.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Do not post any videos that you may have filmed in a mall or any public place on online sites such as youtube as you could get jailed.
Do not post negative comments online too. Better safe than sorry. Public forums are open for everyone to see.


----------



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

vantage said:


> don't be stupid, basically. (good advice anywhere - not just here..)
> 
> you can drink, but if you parade down the street vomitting, with your shirt off - trouble.
> 
> ...


Ah yes seems normal to me so far.. what is the dress code for men? SO from all these rules I assume a vest (tank top) is a no no outside!!!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Sanj Al Ghul said:


> Ah yes seems normal to me so far.. what is the dress code for men? SO from all these rules I assume a vest (tank top) is a no no outside!!!


It's a no because people who wear them look horrendous and should be arrested for crimes against humanity. I really don't want to see your sweaty hairy armpits thank you - and that's just the women.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> It's a no because people who wear them look horrendous and should be arrested for crimes against humanity. I really don't want to see your sweaty hairy armpits thank you - and that's just the women.


a tank top is significantly less daft than paying for a shirt with a wee man playing polo on a horse stitched into it, though.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

vantage said:


> a tank top is significantly less daft than paying for a shirt with a wee man playing polo on a horse stitched into it, though.


I agree, much prefer the genuine crocodile ones me. Just goes to prove that (lack of) money can't buy taste.


----------



## Sanj Al Ghul (Jun 7, 2014)

The Rascal said:


> It's a no because people who wear them look horrendous and should be arrested for crimes against humanity. I really don't want to see your sweaty hairy armpits thank you - and that's just the women.


Ah no problem for me i have no hairy arm pits  All is good then


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, all of the above is good advice...

Driving has a zero alcohol tolerance....watch out for those deserts with a shot of brandy flambé! 

Don't get into debt

Don't let your visa/permits/rent/ID etc become outdated 

All your home help should not be cash in hand.....use agencies

If you speak to an officer of the law....always spray yes sir, how high should I jump, with a smile....even if he is throwing you out of your home...

If you get in to trouble get over the border ASAP


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

lxinuk said:


> Yes, all of the above is good advice...
> 
> 
> If you speak to an officer of the law....always spray yes sir, how high should I jump, with a smile....even if he is throwing you out of your home...
> ...


Rubbish, know your rights would be better, for example Police aren't allowed inside your property unless you either invite them in or they have a warrant. Just refuse and ask them (politely) to return with a warrant.

if you get into trouble it's too late.


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

And if they came to my house, they would be welcome to come in because I have nothing to hide.


----------

